# Alenia C27J Spartan win a contract with US ARMY and USAF



## Parmigiano (Jun 14, 2007)

Go Italy Go !!!  


The C27J won a first order of 75+40 units for US Army and USAF
A real huge thing for the standards of the small Italian aerospace industry


Finmeccanica - C27J Spartan - Alenia Aeronautica


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2007)

Cool.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2007)

Seems like a good aircraft.


----------



## JF3D (Jun 22, 2007)

Probably gonna replace the Sherpa. Which is a good thing, not a bad bird but never intended to be used the way it is in Iraq.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 22, 2007)

Tell me about. We almost collided a few times with a Sherpa in Iraq because they were flying as low as we were!


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 22, 2007)

It's like a baby Hercules! A trim looking hauler.


----------



## JF3D (Jun 22, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Tell me about. We almost collided a few times with a Sherpa in Iraq because they were flying as low as we were!






Lower, I was looking up at you guys. 8)


----------

